# Serious discussions in this forum only



## Stuart (Jan 31, 2014)

This Australian Lizards forum is for serious discussions pertinent to specific species, their husbandry requirements and their behaviors only. It also offers folks the opportunity to share pictures of their animals and setups. As such, any further threads along the lines of, "What type of lizard/reptile should I get?", "What do I name my Beardy/ Bluetongue/ Skink?" and similar threads will no longer be welcome in this forum. 

If it is still believed that there is a need for such threads, please post them in the Chit Chat forum where others can choose to assist with these decisions.


----------



## richoman_3 (Jan 31, 2014)

Best thread in APS for a while


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jan 31, 2014)

Good idea SniperCap, really getting annoyed how often people cant think for themselves.


Rick


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 31, 2014)

This is a great idea. Will the often thrashed "Show us your (insert various reptile species here)" threads go too, or are they still borderline relevant as they would showcase different variation amongst the species?


----------



## Stuart (Jan 31, 2014)

Tiliqua said:


> This is a great idea. Will the often thrashed "Show us your (insert various reptile species here)" threads go too, or are they still borderline relevant as they would showcase different variation amongst the species?



It's a good point but show us your "X" threads are acceptable although not when additional threads are posted without utilising the Search function first. Reason for this is, as you covered, the variation of species can be showcased in a single thread without the need for multiple threads spamming the forum when they cover the same thing.


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Feb 1, 2014)

Love your work... Great idea...


----------



## reptalica (Feb 1, 2014)

I wish to name my beardy "sniper cap". :shock:


----------

